# Contractor software advice



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello everyone....I have been reading alot about the mystery of what software to purchase. Well I hope i can shed some light on this topic for all. I have tseted about 15 programs from scheduling to management to estimating and takeoff softwares and I have come to a conclusion that you will need 2 and you will be set. Now I am a micro manager and think I could be a little extreme sometimes but i wanted a program that could estimate the project then track all aspects from proposals to change orders to scheduling to quote requests to emailing schedules to quick books intergrating to emailing letters to AIA documenting to accounting, reports, and more. Well after many months of downloading and testing I would suggest a program from SmartContractor.com, it is awesome. I would also like to share a takeoff program called Planswift, this program is and has been a money maker for our GC Company. Check these programs out and let me know what your thoughts are. Hope this helps with evryones software searches. By the way, cost estimating programs are not so accurate, you end up adjusting all your costs anyway so might as well just start your own data base.

I pasted the sites below for your reviews.:thumbsup:

smartcontractor.com

planswift.com


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

How much $ is _*Smart Contractor*_?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

On another thread Smart Contractor was said to cost $1750.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Something is not right with SmartContractor*

Very hard to read between the lines, but no way is this such a good product if you can not find out the price before trying something. Name anything else that you would try without first having an idea what it costs. I did want to research this but simply would not proceed when the company believes they are that good that they can not indicate the price. I couldn't imagine how long I can go with a homeowner without indicating what I will charge them to fix or remodel something.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just called their 800 number and asked the operator how much Smart Contractor costs and he could not tell me, (I got routed to their support guy). He said he would have to have someone from sales contact me back in about 15 minutes.

If they won't even tell you a price over the phone, there definitely is something wrong with them.

Ed

Edit:
At least the Plan Swift site had prices: It goes much higher for multi-users.
*Purchase PlanSwift *








*1 User License - PlanSwift Professional 7.1 *
Your unlock codes will be sent directly to your email so you can begin using the software immediately.

*$ 950.00 Include Yearly Maintanence Plan - *Recommended Adds $ 216.00* 

The maintenance plan includes upgrades to the software and technical support for as long as you are on the maintenance plan. Add-on modules are not included. These add-ons are available for an additional charge.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

PMI, I can respect your opinion on this but in defense of SmartContractor, there is nothing not right about there software or ther company. They are legit and very helpful! I have been around the block with softwares, probably more than you can imagine and find Smartcontractor to be one company that actually cares about the customers opinions and issues.
Try there free download and see for yourself, then if you are interested call them and get a price, if not delete it from your hard drive! Pretty simple stuff heh? I can tell you I paid somewhere around 1750- to 1950-.I can help you with any ?'s you may have. (I think)


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

PMI

I demo'ed Smart contractor and I was impressive with its feature set. I think the the demo before you get the priced is to justify its cost. I was quoted close to 2k for pricing and if it works as well as the demo, I think that it is worth it. Most remodelers are program to think software cost xxx amount of money and 2k is way above what they think software should cost. I assume smart constractor is aware of this, so they figure let show them what is does to justify cost. 

They are not the only software company that do this. I know of several other software remodeling companies that have this same sales tactic. Is it right?? I don't know, but i think if you are impress with a softwares features it will make the price seem more reasonable. It is hard to get remodeler's to buy software especially expensive software so you have to entice them into it. In my opinion sad but true. They will buy the trucks, laser level tile machines that cost thousands, but tell them software to help run and help manage their company will cost the same and they will have a cow

I also demo'ed myonline tool box and like that as well. I do large remodels and and handyman service work so that software works for me as well. I probably will purchase both next year to use for my company.


I think any software simply needs to be review or demo'ed before buying if it works for you fine buy it if it doesn't leave it alone.

But before i shell out 2k i want a demo. If i can't do that they can keep it. If I demo and like I will pay up


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with you 100% Rory! I think they want you to sample there product to justify the cost. I to like the online toolbox...but would rather own a software.


----------



## constructhub (Dec 6, 2007)

*software as a profit center vs. cost*

I offer a comment that second generation internet applications (commonly known as Web 2.0) make a huge leap in moving away from an IT expense which has to be justified and is ongoing and achieving immediate ROI via sofware as a service (SaaS) delivery models. 

With SaaS, you pay for what you use - no more estimating user licenses, paying for concurrency, maintenance and upgrades. You can always use the 'most update' version of the software being that there is no client side and the server side of the code is hosted either by the ISV or a third party. And, Saas allows you to focus on your business - not IT!

But, to compare apples to apples, I offer that user pricing begins at $75 per user and declines as the number of users grow. The cost is billed monthly and prorates useage as users are added and subtracted, a process managed by the client themself. There are quick start packages to include data validation and transfer in addition to form customization if - and only if - desired. General forms are included in the standard set-up.

I know that I am speaking techno geek speak, but there is a very real value here...one which can change the competitive landscape and allow small and medium sized contractors to 'compete' with their larger counterparts by having access to the same OR BETTER tools for construction project management. 

A case study of the value of SaaS can be accessed from the ConstructHub website and for one small GC, value was measure as:

· Improved efficiencies in capturing change orders, resulting in .5% increase in annual gross receipts
· Human efficiencies estimated to be $100,000 in first year
· Human productivities gained estimated to equal $10,000 year one
· Intuitive product design saved significant training costs of ~ $1,000 per user compared to other CM/PM tools
· Reduction in file transfer and storage from field to office

I will be forthright in sharing that I am with ConstructHub and thus have an obvious preference for not only the technology, but also the specific tool. I welcome any comments or questions on either the model, product or pricing structure.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

So far so good, please read our advertising rules.

http://www.contractortalk.com/faq.php?faq=new_faq_item#faq_advertising


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I think one reason it is easier for me to justify buying software that cost considerable coinage was I moved away from the field work and have to run my business from the office truck with technology. I don't own tools anymore so to speak and when I cleaned out my van and gave my guys my tools i of off loaded atleast 6-8k in tools. So now that I dont have to buy cool tools anymore I can buy cool software. I really hate paperwork and estimating buy good software makes estimating and paper work a little easier to bear

PS I am in no way taking away from the guys who still work 8 hours in the field. I just can't do both anymore with the size, complexity and volume of jobs that I do. So I made the choice to make my best guys leads and focus on the estimating and paper work. I could not see turning my estimating and paper work over to an outsider.


----------



## dfellman (Dec 13, 2007)

*Smart Contractor Pricing*

Fellas,

I am Dan Fellman, the owner of Smart Contractor construction software. I would like to respond to the questions and discussion about Smart Contractor’s price, and why it hasn’t been displayed on our website.

As construction contractors, you know as much as anyone in business how complicated it is to price your product. How do you convince your customer that it’s a fair price for good quality, when there’s always some younger guy telling your customer they can do it for less? You know how much the work costs, and you’ve been in business long enough that you’re not going to give your work away for free any more. 

So what do you do? Do you focus your negotiation on the price and try to compete with the fly-by-night under-bidder? No! You teach your customer that there’s a lot more to their decision than just the price. You earn your customer’s confidence by showing them that you are organized and competent by presenting a professional image. You give them references from other happy customers. You educate them on the fact that they get what they pay for, and price isn’t the only thing to consider. 

So, JT with Aladdin was right about why we haven’t had our price on our website. Smart Contractor is designed and priced for small construction companies, but apparently it’s higher than some contractors think software should cost. So rather than focus on price, we’ve tried to give customers the opportunity to see all that the program can do, and why it will more than pay for itself in the first job you run in it.

As business people, you and me both know that price isn’t everything. So we try to get our customer to look at everything besides the price. But when it comes to us being a customer, why is price the first thing we look at? It’s because we’re human, I guess. 

Well, the last thing we want to do is make people feel like we’re hiding something, or trying to put something over on them, so, in the spirit of full disclosure, we are now posting our complete pricing information on our website. I can't put the link here in the forum, but you can find it by googling "Smart Contractor".

Thank you for your interest in Smart Contractor, and thank you for your comments.:thumbup:

Dan Fellman
Smart Construction Software LLC


----------



## GlassTech (Dec 27, 2007)

*Construction Accounting Programs*

Has anyone out there tried BIS, ToolBox or Foundation? I've had demos with all of them and have been impressed with their job costing. Any input?


----------



## Buildology (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi GlassTech

The three software choices you listed are rather involved programs and costly. Depending on what your annual sales are and you requirements for job cost reporting, there may be some better programs. BIS is great but $$$
Foundation is also great but has a large learning curve. ToolBox is good also. I think they have an entry package for around $2,000.

Look also at JOBPower, Comet Construction Software.
Make sure that the reporting fits your requirements...


----------



## GlassTech (Dec 27, 2007)

*Bis*

Buildology - thanks for saying BIS is great. I really liked their demo. They let me lof on and use a demo for a month. ToolBox also gave me a desktop demo to use, but BIS seems much easier to use and the reporting easier to customize. I think the cost can be justified because it is obvious that we need accurate job costing. With some jobs lasting months to over a year, it gets complicated to keep accurater records. The document management centers the new software offers I think justifies the cost. Of course, I'm just the accountant - not the owner.


----------

